# Engrished Tolkien



## Hobbit-GalRosie (Mar 27, 2004)

This is what happens when you put poetry from LotR through an English-Japanese translater then back again:

Before:
I sang of leaves, of leaves of gold, and leaves of gold there grew:
Of wind I sang, a wind there came and in the branches blew.
Beyond the Sun, beyond the Moon, the foam was on the Sea,
And by the strand of Ilmarin there grew a golden Tree.
Beneath the stars of Ever-eve in Eldamar it shone,
In Eldamar beside the walls of Elven Tirion.
There long the golden leaves have grown upon the branching years,
While here beyond the Sundering Seas now fall the Elven-tears.
O Lorien! The Winter comes, the bare and leafless Day;
The leaves are falling in the stream, the River flows away.
O Lorien! Too long I have dwelt upon this Hither Shore
And in a fading crown have twined the golden Elanor.
But if of ships I now should sing, what ship would come to me,
What ship would bear me ever back across so wide a Sea?


After:
I sang, was brought up the leaf of the leaf of the gold, as for the leaf of the gold over there: I of the wind sang, the wind over there came, blew with the branch. Exceeding Sunday, exceeding month, as for the bubble there was a sea, it raised Kanagi there with the fiber of Ilmarin. That with Eldamar of side of the wall of Elven Tirion, shone under the star of eve of Eldamar. While long in divergence year exceeding the Sundering sea here, now Elven it pulls the gold leaf there and tears and dropping, you were brought up. O Lorien! The winter comes the nude and leafless day; The leaf flows, has fallen with the flow of the river. O Lorien! I in this adjusted from gold Elanor into remainder long with the crown of the Hither coastal living and atrophy. But if I of the boat now sing, in me, some boat what kind of boat the sea which withstands is very wide, it comes?

And one more sample
Before:
The Road goes ever on and on
Down from the door where it began.
Now far ahead the road has gone,
and I must follow if I can.
Pursuing it with eager feet
Until it meets some larger Way,
Where many paths and errands meet.
And whither then? I cannot say. 

After:
The road goes from the door which starts steadily. If now the road goes to forward directly and I is possible I must continue. Many roads and errand meeting, and that pursuit of the feet which to meet to a larger method eagerly desire. And whither and? As for me it cannot say.


----------



## HLGStrider (Mar 27, 2004)

I don't know whether I should laugh or cry.


----------



## Elessar II (Mar 27, 2004)

LOL!  
That is very cool.
Any others?


----------



## Hobbit-GalRosie (Mar 27, 2004)

*There's more where that came from!*

All right, since a couple people have had the patience for this stuff I'll try one of the longer poems.

Before:
ENT
When Spring unfolds the beechen leaf, and sap is in the bough;
When light is on the wild-wood stream, and wind is on the brow;
When stride is long, and breath is deep, and keen the mountain-air,
Come back to me! Come back to me, and say my land is fair!

ENTWIFE
When Spring is come to garth and field, and corn is in the blade;
When blossom like a shining snow is on the orchard laid;
When shower and Sun upon the Earth with fragrance fill the air,
I'll linger here, and will not come, because my land is fair.

ENT
When Summer lies upon the world, and in a noon of gold
Beneath the roof of sleeping leaves the dreams of trees unfold;
When woodland halls are green and cool, and wind is in the West,
Come back to me! Come back to me, and say my land is best!

ENTWIFE
When Summer warms the hanging fruit and burns the berry brown;
When straw is gold, and ear is white, and harvest comes to town;
When honey spills, and apple swells, though wind be in the West,
I'll linger here beneath the Sun, because my land is best!

ENT
When Winter comes, the winter wild that hill and wood shall slay;
When trees shall fall and starless night devour the sunless day;
When wind is in the deadly East, then in the bitter rain
I'll look for thee, and call to thee; I'll come to thee again!

ENTWIFE
When Winter comes, and singing ends; when darkness falls at last;
When broken is the barren bough, and light and labour past;
I'll look for thee, and wait for thee, until we meet again:
Together we will take the road beneath the bitter rain!

BOTH
Together we will take the road that leads into the West,
And far away will find a land where both our hearts may rest.'


And after:
When the ENT spring opens, as for the beechen leaf and the sap there is bough; When the light/write being the wildness wooden flow and the wind, there is an amount; When large and is long, breath is deep, being the acute mountain air, it returns to me, do! It returns to me, mean that my land is fair! The ENTWIFE spring reaches to garth and when field, and the corn you come, there is a blade; When being the orchard where the flower like the snow which shines is placed; When the shower and Sunday the air is filled up in the earth of aroma, because I my land am fair, it is prolonged here, does not come. When ENT summer in the world, and being noon of the gold under the roof of sleep, dream of the wood is opened, it leaves; The forest hole cools, green, when and the wind is on a west, returns to me, do! It returns to me, mean that my land is best!
When the fruit which ENTWIFE summer catches is warmed, brown of the fruit being burnt,; When being the straw, the gold, the ear is white, and harvesting comes to town; The honey spills, when and the apple swells, because my land is best, but on a certain west, me under the Sunday which is prolonged wind here! When the ENT winter comes, the wild hill and the winter when the wood murders; When the wood and falling, sunless day the む you shirk the starless night and eat; When the wind is on a fatal east, then I search thee with the bitter rain, call in thee; As for me again of thee! The edge attendance combination where the winter comes to ENTWIFE, sings; The darkness being last, when going down,; When having been broken, it passed barren bough, and the light/write and work; I until we meet for the second time, search thee, wait for thee: We take the road under the bitter rain together! Both together as for us is led to west the taking which, in the distance our centers both. The road which finds the land perhaps ' you go to bed,


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Mar 27, 2004)

Elessar II said:


> LOL!
> That is very cool.
> Any others?



You can make your own — just Google up some online translator programs. I guarantee you at least five minute's worth of amusement! Then it gets tedious.

Lotho


----------



## Ireth Telrúnya (Mar 27, 2004)

Hobbit-GalRosie said:


> This is what happens when you put poetry from LotR through an English-Japanese translater then back again:
> 
> 
> After:
> The road goes from the door which starts steadily. If now the road goes to forward directly and I is possible I must continue. Many roads and errand meeting, and that pursuit of the feet which to meet to a larger method eagerly desire. And whither and? As for me it cannot say.




I is possible I must continue...in pursuit of my feet...on this nude and leafless day!!! Hilarious, ROTFLMAO!!!


----------



## Dáin Ironfoot I (Apr 5, 2004)

The Road goes never without relaxs at the bottom of the door where it began. Now far forward the road went, and I must follow if I can. Follow it with the
anxious feet until it meets some bigger Manner, Where a lot of ways and the races meet. And where then? I cannot say. 

Thats from English-French-English. The French translation was horrible as well... but I wont get into that!


----------



## Hobbit-GalRosie (Apr 17, 2004)

Yeah, once I tried using the same translater for a simple sentence in a less complicated language, Spanish, I think, and it was still really messed it up. Once when I accidentally copied some Elvish of a page along with the poem I was trying to get it started randomly translating parts of that after enough times through. Well, if anybody will still read this after all the time I've wasted, I'll try just a couple more of my favorites.

Before:
To the Sea, to the Sea! The white gulls are crying,
The wind is blowing, and the white foam is flying.
West, west away, the round sun is falling.
Grey ship, grey ship, do you hear them calling,
The voice of my people that have gone before me?
I will leave, I will leave the woods the bore me;
For our days are ending and our years failing. 
I will pass the wide waters lonely sailing.
Long are the waves on the Last Shore falling,
Sweet are the voices in the Lost Isle calling,
In Eressea, in Elvenhome that no man can discover,
Where the leaves fall not: land of my people forever!'

After:
In sea to sea,! The white gull shouts, the wind blowing, is flying the white bubble. The west which leaves to west, the circular sun has fallen. The boat of gray and the boat of gray, those voice of the compatriot who goes before me you inquire about that it calls? I me me go away from the hole in the forest which is left; There is between end of our days and the failure of our years. I transfer lonely navigation to the wide water. In the place to be long there is no leaf and falls, is the wave of the last coastal candy which falls, there is a voice of the island which with Eressea of Elvenhome which the heuristic person cannot do, it calls and is gone: Permanently land of compatriot!

Before:
Roads go ever, ever on,
Over rock and under tree,
By caves where never sun has shone,
By streams that never find the sea;
Over snow by winter sown,
And through the merry flowers of June,
Over grass and over stone,
And under mountains of the moon.
Roads go ever, ever on
Under cloud and under star,
Yet feet that wandering have gone
Turn at last to home afar.
Eyes that fire and sword have seen
And horror in the halls of stone
Look at last on meadows green
And trees and hills they long have known.

After:
The road goes the stone which is ended with the flow which never does not find the sea with Kinosita with the cave where never directly the sun is not shone, and,; The snow which the grass and the excessive stone which, and June are spread, end to the winter, and passed through the cheerful flower under the mountain of month and ends. The road goes wandering about under the cloud and the star, being last in the house, have the revolution which does far thing, however, the feet. The fire and the sword saw and fear and the wood and the hill eye of the hole of glance of the last stonework of green of the grassy plain which knows long.

You know, you just gotta love that Coastal Candy...Mmm-mmm good!


----------



## Rangerdave (Apr 18, 2004)

*The Flight of the Noldoli*

as Translated into Redneck 



> A! Fry mah hide! th' Trees of Light, tall an' shapely, gold an' silvah, mo'e glo'ious than th' sun, than th' moon mo'e magical, o'er th' meads of th' Gods their fragrant frif an' flowerladen gardens gleamin', once gladly shone. In death they is darkened, they drop their leaves fum blackened branches bled by Mo'goth an' Ungoliant th' grim th' Gloomweavah. In spider's fo'm despair an' shadow a shudderin' fear an' shapeless night she weaves in a web of windin' venom thet is black an' breathless. Their branches fail, th' light an' laughter of their leaves is quenched, cuss it all t' tarnation. Mirk goes marchin', mists of blackness, through th' halls of th' Mighty hushed an' emppy, th' gates of th' Gods is in gloom mantled, cuss it all t' tarnation. Lo! Fry mah hide! th' Elves murmur mournin' in anguish, but no mo'e shall be kindled th' mirth of Co' in th' windin' ways of their walled city, towercrowned Tun, whose twinklin' lamps is drowned in darkness. Th' dim fingers of fog come floatin' fum th' fo'mless waste an' sunless seas. Th' soun' of ho'ns, of houn'dogs' hooves hastenin' wildly in hopeless hunt, they hear afar, whar th' Gods in wrath them guilty ones through mournful shadow, now mountin' as a tide o'er th' Blissful Realm, in blind dismay pursue unceasin'. Th' city of th' Elves is thickly thronged, cuss it all t' tarnation. On threadlike stairs carven of crystal countless to'ches stare an' twinkle, stain th' twilight an' gleamin' balesters of green beryl, ah reckon. A vague rumour of rushin' voices, as mahriads mount th' marble paths, thar fills an' troubles them fair places wide ways of Tun an' walls of pearl, ah reckon. Of th' Three Kindreds t'thet clamo'ous throng is none but th' Gnomes in numbers drawn, as enny fool kin plainly see. Th' Elves of Ing t'th' ancient halls an' starry gardens thet stan' an' gleam upon Timbrentin' towerin' mountain thet day had climbed t'th' cloudy-domed manshuns of Manwe fo' mirth an' song, acco'din' t' th' code o' th' heells! Thar Bredhil th' Blessed th' bluemantled, th' Lady of th' heights as lovely as th' snow in lights gleamin' of th' legions of th' stars, th' cold immo'tal Queen of mountains, too fair an' terrible too far an' high fo' mo'tal eyes, in Manwe's court sat silently as they sang t'her. Th' Foam-riders, folk of waters, Elves of th' endless echoin' betches, of th' bays an' grottoes an' th' blue lagoons, of silvah san's sown wif moonlit, starlit, sunlit, stones of crystal, paleburnin' gems pearls an' opals, on their shinin' shin'le, whar now shadows gropin' clutched their laughter, quenched in mournin' their mirth an' wonner, in amaze wan'ered unner cliffs grown cold callin' dimly, o' in shrouded ships shudderin' waited fo' th' light no mo'e sh'd be lit fo' evah. But th' Gnomes were numbered by name an' kin, marshalled an' o'dered in th' mighty square upon th' crown of Co'. Thar cried aloud th' fierce son of Finn, as enny fool kin plainly see. Flamin' to'ches he held an' whirled in his han's alof', them han's whose craf' th' hidden secret knowed, thet none Gnome o' mo'tal hath matched o' mastered in magic o' in skill, ah reckon. 'Lo! Fry mah hide! slain is mah' suhe by th' swo'd of fiends, his death he has drunk at th' dores of his hall an' deep fastness, whar darkly hidden th' Three were guarded, th' thin's unmatched thet Gnome an' E'f an' th' Nine Valar kin nevah remake o' renoo on earth, recarve o' rekindle by craf' o' magic, not Feano' Finn's son who fashioned them of yo'e - th' light is lost whence he lit them fust, th' fate of Faerie hath foun' its hour Thus th' witless wisdom its reward hath arned of th' Gods' jealousy, who guard us hyar t'sarve them, sin' t'them in our sweet cages, t'contrive them gems an' jefineed trinkets, their leisure t'please wif our loveliness, while they waste an' squan'er wawk of ages, no' kin Mo'goth master in their manshuns sittin' at countless councils. Now come ye all, who haf courage an' hope! Mah call harken t'flight, t'freedom in far places! Th' woods of th' wo'ld whose wide manshuns yet in darkness dream drowned in slumber, th' pathless plains an' perilous sho'es no moon yet shines on no' mountin' dawn in dew an' daylight hath drenched fo' evah, far better were these fo' bold footsteps than gardens of th' Gods gloom-encircled wif idleness filled an' emppy days. Yea! Fry mah hide! though th' light lit them an' th' loveliness beyond heart's desuhe thet hath held us slaves hyar long an' long, acco'din' t' th' code o' th' heells! But thet light is daid. Our gems is gone, our jewels ravished; an' th' Three, mah Three, thrice-enchanted globes of crystal by gleam undyin' illumined, lit by livin' splendour an' all hues' essence, their eager flame - Mo'goth has them in his monstrous hold, mah Silmarils. ah swears har oaths, unbustable bonds t'bind me evah, by Timbrentin' an' th' timeless halls of Bredhil th' Blessed thet abides tharon - may she hear an' heed - t'hunt indlessly unwaryin' unwavahin' through wo'ld an' sea, through leaguered lan's, lonely mountains, on over fens an' fo'ess an' th' fearful snows, till ah find them fair ones, whar th' fate is hid of th' folk of E'flan' an' their fo'tune locked, whar alone now lies th' light divine.' Then his sons beside him, th' seven kinsmen, craf'y Curufin, Celego'm th' fair, Damrod an' Diriel an' dark Cranthir, Maglo' th' mighty, an' Maidros tall (th' eldest, whose ardour yet mo'e eager burnt than his Pappy's flame, than Feano''s wrath; him fate awaited wif fell purpose), these leapp wif laughter their lo'd beside, wif linked han's thar lightly took th' oath unbustable; blood tharaf'er it spilled like a sea an' spent th' swo'ds of indless armies, no' hath inded yet: 'Be he friend o' foe o' foul offsprin' of Mo'goth Bauglir, be he mo'tal dark thet in af'er days on earth shall dfine, shall no law no' love no' league of Gods, no might no' mercy, not moveless fate, defend him fo' evah fum th' fierce vengeance of th' sons of Feano', whoso seize o' steal o' findin' keep th' fair inchanted globes of crystal whose glo'y dies not, th' Silmarils. We haf swo'n fo' evah! Fry mah hide! ' Then a mighty murmurin' was moved abroad an' th' harkenin' host hailed them roarin': 'Less go! Fry mah hide! yea hoof it fum th' Gods fo' evah on Mo'goth's trail o'er th' mountains of th' wo'ld t'vengeance an' vicko'y! Fry mah hide! Yer vows is ours!


 

RD


----------



## Saermegil (Apr 18, 2004)

The Road goes ever on and on
Down from the door where it began.
Now far ahead the road has gone,
and I must follow if I can.
Pursuing it with eager feet
Until it meets some larger Way,
Where many paths and errands meet.
And whither then? I cannot say. 

After Da Ali G Tranlator:

da road goes eva on and on down from da doa where it began. now far ahead da road as gone, and i must follow if i can. pursuin it wiv eaga feets until it meets some larga way, where many paths and errands meet. and whitha thun? i cannot say.


----------



## Hobbit-GalRosie (Jan 11, 2005)

Hey, does anyone remember this? I'm surprised to see this thread survived even two posts after I last was here regularly, almost a year ago now, after which I dropped off the face of the earth for a while. Since it's been so long but my little pet has not yet been condemned to the archives, I shall make one vain attempt at reviving it.

By the way, that dialect thing is hilarious too, as evidenced by RD and Saermegil, kudos to them.

Before:
Through Rohan over fen and field where the long grass grows
The West Wind comes walking, and about the walls it goes.
"What news from the West, O wandering wind, do you bring to me tonight?
Have you seen Boromir the Tall by moon or by starlight?"
"I saw him ride over seven streams, over waters wide and grey;
I saw him walk in empty lands, until he passed away
Into the shadows of the North. I saw him then no more.
The North Wind may have heard the horn of the son of Denethor."
"O Boromir! From the high walls westward I looked afar,
But you came not from the empty lands where no men are."

From the mouths of the Sea the South Wind Flies, from the sandhills and the stones;
The wailing of the gulls it bears, and at the gate it moans.
"What news from the South, O sighing wind, do you bring to me at eve?
Where now is Boromir the Fair? He tarries and I grieve."
"Ask not of me where he doth dwell-so many bones there lie
On the white shores and the dark shores under the stormy sky;
So many have passed down Anduin to find the flowing Sea.
Ask of the North Wind news of them the North Wind sends to me!"
"O Boromir! Beyond the gate the seaward road runs south,
But you came not with the wailing gulls from the grey sea's mouth."

From the Gate of Kings the North Wind rides, and past the roaring falls;
And clear and cold about the tower its loud horn calls.
"What news from the North, O mighty wind, do you bring to me today?
What news of Boromir the Bold? For he is long away."
"Beneath Amon Hen I heard his cry. There many foes he fought.
His cloven shield, his broken sword, they to the water brought.
His head so proud, his face so fair, his limbs they laid to rest;
And Rauros, golden Rauros-falls, bore him upon its breast."
"O Boromir! The Tower of the Guard shall ever northward gaze
To Rauros, golden Rauros-falls, until the end of days."

After:
Passing by fen and the field which Rohan where the long grass is brought up ends, it comes and walks the west wind, it keeps being attached to the wall. "West, tonight it comes having what kind of news from the wind which O you wander about, in me? Boromir which was seen by certain month or starlight being high? " " I observed at that it rides in seven currents on the water and the gray where he is wide,; I until he covered the shadow north, observed at that he walks with the land of the sky. I and above this did not meet in him. Perhaps the north wind you inquire about the angle of the son of Denethor. " " O Boromir! From the high wall I saw far in west, but the person. The land of the sky which "is not you do not drive, it came
From sandhills and the stone, it flies auster from the mouth of the sea; It withstands, and the 呷 く gull wail with the gate. "South, in eve it comes having what kind of news from the sighing wind of O, in me? Is Boromir now city somewhere? He grieves tarries and me. " " The dwell of doth so there are many bones over there in the seashore where he is white, me they are not somewhere the darkness supports under the stormy sky, ask; So under Anduin, it crossed large number in order to find the sea which flows. North wind in me! "News of those north winds which are sent ask" O Boromir! Exceeding the gate, the road of seaward is spreading to south, but it came with the gull which wails from the mouth of the sea of gray, it is not. "
The north wind rides from the gate of the king, passing the fact that it roars, falls; And concerning the tower which loud angle calls clearness, cold. "North, today it comes having what kind of news from the mighty wind of O, in me? What kind of news boldness of Boromir? He for the sake of is long, it is left. " " I inquired about that scream under the hen of Amon. With him there it fought, many enemies. That in the water which has the shield, that the sword which is broken, them cloven. That surface you brag so fairly, that head so that limb which is placed in because they make go to bed; Him where and gold Rauros Rauros falls to the chest, makes be bored. " " O Boromir! The tower of supervision Rauros which in gold Rauros is looked on north falls to end of many day. " 

Oh gosh. As I was reading this again prior to posting it I realized what happened with Amon Hen...it thought it was a hen like a chicken! That's why it's separate and no longer capitalized. Ohmigosh, that's too much. I have this ridiculous picture in my mind now of this enormous monster chicken wending its way through the buildings of Tokyo, kind of like Godzilla or something. "Aaaaah, it's the hen of Amon, everybody, run for your lives!!"


----------



## Wolfshead (Feb 7, 2005)

Translators are great for that kind of thing, and they're generally not very useful. For some reason I used to get into a lot of trouble for doing my french homework with Google. Can't think why...


----------



## Hobbit-GalRosie (Feb 15, 2005)

Lol, I suspect I'd pay good money to see the look on a teacher/professer's face when he saw something like that...

By the way, Wolfshead, were you gone for a while or something? Seems to me it's been a long time since I saw you post here, but I could be wrong. Welcome back...if you were ever really gone that is...you seem to have come just in time to see me completely lose my mind. I suppose this whole forum was never anything but a figment of my fevered imagination anyway...

You know, if these things could possibly be crammed into some reasonable melody I'd love to try walking down the streets singing them someday just to see how people would react to it. I bet most would think I was drunk.

The road goes from the door which starts steadily. It allotted to that now the road it goes directly to forward, continues and is possible other things! But travelling where those are new try to start last I where the feet which become fatigued have been attached it turns to in, my evening remainder and the sleep which are attached to the conference.

I was going to let that speak for itself, as to the looks someone skipping down the street caroling this jaunty tune would get, but just in case it's been too long since people have read the original:
The Road goes ever on and on
Out from the door where it began.
Now far ahead the Road has gone,
Let others follow it who can!
Let them a journey new begin,
But I at last with weary feet
Will turn towards the lighted inn,
My evening-rest and sleep to meet.


----------



## Varda35 (Feb 15, 2005)

Hobbit-GalRosie said:


> You know, if these things could possibly be crammed into some reasonable melody I'd love to try walking down the streets singing them someday just to see how people would react to it. I bet most would think I was drunk.


 
I dunno, I think if you just walked down any street singing songs and reciting versus from Tolkien (with our without the horrible and yet highly amusing translations) people would probably think you were drunk ... or off of your medication.  
THEY JUST DON'T UNDERSTAND THE GENIUS OF TOLKIEN!!! haha


----------



## Wolfshead (Mar 18, 2005)

Hobbit-GalRosie said:


> By the way, Wolfshead, were you gone for a while or something? Seems to me it's been a long time since I saw you post here, but I could be wrong. Welcome back...if you were ever really gone that is...


I disappear for long periods of time. I get bored and do other things. Plus I've been very busy with uni. And I'm 18 now so I can legally drink on an evening  But I'm back... for now  Who knows when I'll go again?


----------



## Hobbit-GalRosie (Mar 23, 2005)

Ah, well, thank you for explaining that, kind sir. I'll have you know this forum suffers without your humor.   



Varda35 said:


> I dunno, I think if you just walked down any street singing songs and reciting versus from Tolkien (with our without the horrible and yet highly amusing translations) people would probably think you were drunk ... or off of your medication.
> THEY JUST DON'T UNDERSTAND THE GENIUS OF TOLKIEN!!! haha



*sigh* It's so true. I think people would probably think I was drunk if I sang the originals out of love for the greatest literary work of all time, but it would be even more fun if I warbled such non-sense as the translator makes of it, they'd think I was drunk _and_ off my meds if I sang such things as that below.

I sit beside the fire and think
of all that I have seen,
of meadow-flowers and butterflies
in summers that have been;
Of yellow leaves and gossamer
in autumns that there were,
with morning mist and silver sun
and wind upon my hair.
I sit beside the fire and think
of how the world will be
when winter comes without a spring
that I shall ever see.
For still there are so many things
that I have never seen:
in every wood in every spring
there is a different green.
I sit beside the fire and think
of people long ago,
and people who will see a world
that I shall never know.
But all the while I sit and think
of times there were before,
I listen for returning feet
and voices at the door.


I think of that I saw the stability of the grassy plain flower and the butterfly of the summer when it is on side of the fire, concerning entirely,; The leaf the fall of the fog of morning yellow in my hair and thing gossamer weaving, and the sun and the wind which of the silver are. I sit down, when the winter without the spring which I see the world how concerning coming on side of the fire, think whether is. I for quiet seeing never and without being are such many things: There is another green in all wood of all springs. I sit down on side of the fire, think directly in former times the people, and concerning the people who look at the world where I do not know under any condition. But between everything which me was attached at the time over there to make sit down, thinks before, I hear because of the feet and the voice which return being the door.

And one more:
Now let the song begin! let us sing together
Of sun, stars, moon and mist, rain and cloudy weather,
Light on the budding leaf, dew on the feather,
Wind on the open hill, bells on the heather,
Reeds by the shady pool, lilies on the water:
Old Tom Bombadil and the River-daughter!

Now song that tries starts! Us the sun and the star, month and the fog and the rain and, the light/write of the leaf of germination of the weather which becomes cloudy, the dew of the feather, the wind of the hill which was opened, the bell of the heath, permit the fact that the lily sings together in the lead/read water by the pool which is the shadow: Old トム Bombadil and river daughter!

Um, I'll note a few things this time since this song reminded me. Occasionally there are still a few Japanese characters left over in the translation, and also occasionally, there are some English spellings of Japanese words, such as Kanagi, as seen in Galadriel's lament in my first post, and Kinosita, as seen in the longer version of "Roads Go Ever On and On" from the end of The Hobbit, both of which words are fairly common, and I'm darned if I can figure out what makes either of these things happen (you'd think it'd be one or the other?), and why when it English-ifies  the words it's almost exclusively these two. Also since R's and L's tend to get switched in Japanese/English translations, sometimes it gives two possible English words beginning with those sounds, though perhapse not those actual letters.


----------



## Hobbit-GalRosie (May 7, 2005)

Okay, just in case there's still a little interest for this non-sense I'll post again since it's been a month now without reply but we were going pretty good for a while before this lull. Short, sweet, simple ones this time, Galadriel's messages to Aragorn and Legolas.


Where now are Dunedain, Elessar, Elessar?
Why do thy kinsfolk travel afar?
Near is the hour when the Lost should come forth,
and the Grey Company ride from the North;
but dark is the path appointed for thee,
the Dead watch the road that leads to the sea.

After:
Now, is there Elessar and Elessar Dunedain somewhere? Is thy kinsfolk travelling why far? Being soon, it was gone we should come, and as for the riding in a car of Grey Company from north at the time of a certain time; But the darkness the road which is appointed because of thee is the road which watch that it dies leads to the sea. 

Before:
Legolas Greenleaf long under tree
In joy thou hast lived. Beware of the sea!
If thou hearest the cry of the gull on the shore,
Thy heart shall then rest in the forest no more.

After:
Kinosita's of hast of thou of the joy Legolas Greenleaf had lived long. The sea be careful! Hearest thou the central gull of seashore and Thy to shout with the forest, then above this you do not go to bed.


----------



## Hobbit-GalRosie (Jul 8, 2009)

Right, so, I saw this thread in my subscriptions when I was checking for something else and got a chuckle out of seeing it. So I decided to try it with a scene from the book instead of a poem for a change...just for my own amusement, except of course now I HAVE to share it because...it's HORRIBLE...and wonderful...and bweehehehehehehheheheheheeeee *ded*

It just shouldn't happen to such a beautiful passage...I'm almost as horrified as I am amused...

You are wise and fearless and fair, Lady Galdriel,' said Frodo. 'I will give you the One Ring, if you ask for it. It is too great a matter for me.'
Galadriel laughed with a sudden clear laugh. 'Wise the Lady Galadriel may be,' she said, 'yet here she has met her match in courtesy. Gently are you revenged for my testing of your heart at our first meeting. You begin to see with a keen eye. I do not deny that my heart greatly desired to ask what you offer. For many long years I have pondered what I might do, should the Great Ring come into my hands, and behold! it was brought within my grasp. The evil that was devised long ago works in many ways, whether Sauron himself stands or falls. Would not that have been a noble deed to set the credit of this Ring, if I had taken it by force or fear from my guest?

And now at last it comes. You will give me the Ring freely! In place of a Dark Lord you will set up a Queen. And I shall not be dark but beautiful and terrible as the morning and the Night! Fair as the Sea and the Sun and the Snow upon the Mountain! Dreadful as the Storm and the Lightning! Stronger than the foundations of the Earth. All shall love me and despair!'

She lifted up her hand and from the ring that she wore there issued a great light that illumined her alone and left all else dark. She stood before Frodo seeming now tall beyond measurement, and beautiful beyond enduring, terrible and worshipful. Then she let her hand fall, and the light faded, and suddenly she laughed again, and lo! she was shrunken: a slender elf-woman, clad in simple white, whose gentle voice was soft and sad.
'I pass the test', she said. 'I will diminish, and go into the West, and remain Galadriel.' "

Then after the special treatment...

To be wise, daring fairness, Galdriel and the ' It is the woman; Frodo which was said. ' If I ask that, one ring is given. As for that me.' For the sake of it is excessively large problem; As for Galadriel the abrupt clear laughing you laughed. ' As for wise Galadriel woman ' Perhaps, so; As for her, ' You said; However, she met to her match of courtesy here. It is calmly at our first meetings it takes revenge because of your central my test. The acute eye it starts to look. I do not deny that the fact that those which my center offers are asked was desired very. I should, the large ring where is it considered it does, those perhaps many because of long year me it enters to my hand, see! That had among my grasps. Whether or not Sauron he himself stands, or goes down, the badness which is the work which with many methods is invented directly in former times. When you take that, me with the power or fear from my guest it is the noble behavior where confidence of directly this ring is put in place? And now that comes lastly. The ring is given freely in me! The queen is set up in place of the dark main thing. And I am dark, am not beautiful morning and as a night it is not terrible! And Sunday and in the snow mountain as a sea fairness! It is fearful as a storm and an electric light! It is stronger than the foundation of the earth. Loves everything me and despair! ' She raises her hand, just her and the left is dark from the ring which she has attached to the body there, the large light/write where it illuminated entirely brightly was produced. Current worshipful, it stood before kind of Frodo where she exceeding measurement, is high, exceeding the fact that it withstands, is beautiful, is terrible. Then she her hand that to try falls and the light/write to atrophy, suddenly she lo for the second time laughing! She was reduced: The thin elf woman where it is covered with the simple white where calm voice is soft, is sad. ' As for me test' It transfers; She said. ' I to decrease to west, enter, and Galadriel.' It remains; "

THE DARK MAIN THING! *dies*


----------



## Hobbit-GalRosie (Jul 8, 2009)

Btw, if anyone's interested in doing this yourself just Google Japanese English translator or whatever. I use the Altavista Babelfish translator, currently located here: http://babelfish.yahoo.com/translate_txt Various other ones are equally hilarious.


----------

